# Toronto Open, Winter 2013



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2013)

http://canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=42

Registration is here.

Date: February 16, 2013.

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4
5x5x5
Pyraminx
Megaminx


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 15, 2013)

YYYEEEEESSSSSSS!


----------



## Skullush (Jan 15, 2013)

I've actually been thinking about going to a Toronto comp, but this is on the same day as River Hill which is very close by, so unfortunately I'll be missing this one


----------



## Kian (Jan 15, 2013)

Next time. Driving to Toronto in February is scary and River Hill is so much closer.


----------



## Emily Wang (Jan 15, 2013)

so is anyone gonna be driving from montreal? will pay for gas


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 15, 2013)

Kian said:


> Next time. Driving to Toronto in February is *scary* and River Hill is so much closer.



You mean more fun.


----------



## RaresB (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow feb 16th thats on my 16th birthday .


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> so is anyone gonna be driving from montreal? will pay for gas



Émile Bétournay Pagé says he's going.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 29, 2013)

So, I'm going to be selling some cubes at this competition, mostly new ones. I am ready to lower the prices depending on the situation.
Shenghsou 5x5, tensioned but otherwise mint (black): 10$
2 QJ Pyras, new in box (black): 8$
Sujie Shenghsou 3x3 (black): 5$

If someone requests, I've got a ton of random cube boxes I can give away.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 29, 2013)

what colour is the 5x5?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 29, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> what colour is the 5x5?



Black


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 29, 2013)

all ready signed up.


----------



## canadiancuber (Jan 30, 2013)

ill go if someone will sell me a shengshou 4x4 v3/v4. will pay more if modded/restickered.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 6, 2013)

This competition is approaching quickly, about a week and a half


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 6, 2013)

looks like I have to get my bus tickets.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2013)

The registration is now closed.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 14, 2013)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it this time around.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 14, 2013)

PatrickJameson said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it this time around.



and by extension, I too will be unable to make it.

Unless you know...someone is passing through buffalo and can pick me up. PM for details yo.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2013)

Did super well 

7.16 (nl) NR 3x3 single and 16.12 NR OH avg. Lots of other great stuffz. Will post more later.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Did super well
> 
> 7.16 (nl) NR 3x3 single and 16.12 NR OH avg. Lots of other great stuffz. Will post more later.



7.16?!?!

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> 7.16?!?!
> 
> HOLY CRAP!



Yup  I'll post a reconstruction later

Also Louis got a 55.xx mega NAR avg.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Also Louis got a 55.xx mega NAR avg.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHH

Oh well, good job to him.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHH
> 
> Oh well, good job to him.



Don't worry, you can just stick to the NRs.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Don't worry, you can just stick to the NRs.





I refuse.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Don't worry, you can just stick to the NRs.



Insensitive comment ftw.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2013)

More detailed stuff now:
2x2: 3.38 average in second round, didn't podium.
3x3: 7.16 NR single and 10.15 average in finals, second place.
3x3 OH: 13.02 single and 16.12 NR average (could have got sub-15 average in second round, but popped on last turn of last solve), first place.
3x3 BLD: 3:30.xx, had a 45 second pause to remember that P was in fact P :fp, didn't podium.
4x4: 44.03 single, 47.70 average (all had at least OLL parity), 3rd place.
5x5: 1:28.xx single, 1:30.xx average, 3rd place.
Megaminx: 1:08.xx single, 1:15.xx average, 3rd place.
Pyraminx: 5.65 single, 6.8x average, 3rd place.


*7.16 Renconstruction*

Scramble: D2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L' D2 B L2 U' B' R' F'

U L' D U' Rw U' Rw' // Cross (7/7)
x z' U L U' L' // 1st Pair (4/11)
U2 R U' R' U' y L U' L' // 2nd Pair (8/19)
U y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd Pair (8/27)
y R U R' // 4th Pair (3/30)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (9/39)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL (11/50)
View at alg.garron.us

6.98 stps / 7.68 etps



Spoiler: Photo of NR












OH NR average: 18, 17, 16, 15, 14 = 16.12... lol


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 17, 2013)

Megaminx NAR average:
53.83, 54.91, 58.28, (52.63), (1:00.15) = 55.67 avg5

About 10 minutes before that Emily had a 58.xy average.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2013)

Some DYKs:
- The podium was sub-30: 9.62, 10.15, 10.15 = 29.92
- Emily only speaks French?
- I was the name tag guy and the 3rd place guy?
- Sarah only put something weird on here head twice?
- The new covers are nice?
- Eric was filmed doing BLD by the Weather Network?
- Eric's BLD winning speech?
- Megaminx NAR?



LouisCormier said:


> Megaminx NAR average:
> 53.83, 54.91, 58.28, (52.63), (1:00.15) = 55.67 avg5
> 
> About 10 minutes before that Emily had a 58.xy average.



58.38 to be precise.


edit:
Triple post, but... Results are up.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 18, 2013)

DYK:
the 3x3 NR single holder cant do crosses


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 18, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> DYK:
> the 3x3 NR single holder cant do crosses



hahahaha


----------



## Julian (Feb 18, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> DYK:
> the 3x3 NR single holder cant do crosses


Can confirm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 18, 2013)

Julian said:


> Can confirm.



It was speed-optimal


----------



## Julian (Feb 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It was speed-optimal


lolno


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> - Sarah only put something weird on her head twice?


It took me a while to realize what the second thing was.


----------

